# can i have another treat, please ???



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lol. they all really love there treats. they got some Laineys cookies but I don't want to give them too many


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Hahaha....what a darling! So, did she get another treat?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Hahaha....what a darling! So, did she get another treat?


lol. thanks ! yes, her and her sisters got a couple more teeny tiny treats. Laineys cookies makes these really tiny ones that they all love


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Nothing cuter than an attentive Chi eager for a treat!

Tinkerbell learned a while ago to "ask" for treats - which is getting out of control. Pretty much any time I walk into the kitchen now she thinks she can ask for one. Occasionally she even goes so far as to come hunt me down in the far reaches of the basement, whine at me to tell me she wants/needs something, and then when I follow makes a beeline for the kitchen and looks up at the treat jar! Totally obnoxious.

Best part? She's apparently teaching that little trick to Finley. I've seen him do it a few times now too lol.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's so nice to see her as an adult now. She looks great! And great minds think alike, as Ava wore the exact same outfit today with the riviera tee layered underneath. 

I don't know if you ever went back to my last thread. But I was saying that Lella Su had shipped Melissa the wrong size. Which explains the long wait. I do have a package that came in today that I haven't opened yet. I had a really busy stressful day. 

Ellie Mae looks adorable. Glad her and the girls enjoyed their treats. I need to go pickup more for my crew soon.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww she's so cute! It's hard to say no when they look at us like that. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> Nothing cuter than an attentive Chi eager for a treat!
> 
> Tinkerbell learned a while ago to "ask" for treats - which is getting out of control. Pretty much any time I walk into the kitchen now she thinks she can ask for one. Occasionally she even goes so far as to come hunt me down in the far reaches of the basement, whine at me to tell me she wants/needs something, and then when I follow makes a beeline for the kitchen and looks up at the treat jar! Totally obnoxious.
> 
> Best part? She's apparently teaching that little trick to Finley. I've seen him do it a few times now too lol.


haha, that is funny that Tinkerbell does that and is teaching Finley :laughing5:. I don't give them a lot of treats . if I gave them all they wanted they would all be overweight. but when I do , they all go crazy . lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> It's so nice to see her as an adult now. She looks great! And great minds think alike, as Ava wore the exact same outfit today with the riviera tee layered underneath.
> 
> I don't know if you ever went back to my last thread. But I was saying that Lella Su had shipped Melissa the wrong size. Which explains the long wait. I do have a package that came in today that I haven't opened yet. I had a really busy stressful day.
> 
> Ellie Mae looks adorable. Glad her and the girls enjoyed their treats. I need to go pickup more for my crew soon.


thanks Meoshia ! its hard to believe that Ellie will be 1 1/2 years old next month. the time really flew by ... but, we all think of her as the baby I think cause she's still very puppy like in the way she acts, and also , she's still so little . still weighs a tiny fraction under 3 pounds. 
the organic frills top we got from Karen and Nibbler and is one of our faves. I had to buy Minnie and Tootsie one cause I love it so much. haven't tried it with the Riviera tee . she does have that also but , i'm not sure there's much room under her organic frills tee for layering. 
oh, I hope that package was your Lela su rabbit hoodie. Ellies is a bit long on her but still works good. 
i'm expecting a package today from Pariero. its the Love hoodies I ordered for Ellie and for Minnie and the Smile hoodies for all 3 that were in the lucky bag. 
also, I put a small order in with doggie couture. Melissa reactivated the Martin code for today till midnight so we could get the new WL at the sale price.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Elaine, she looks stunning in that photo, so grown up. I laughed because I showed it to Craig and he asked "What food was she asking for?". Haha, how lovely that they all enjoy Lainey's cookies so much!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Awww she's so cute! It's hard to say no when they look at us like that. lol


thanks Camille ! yes, it sure is hard to say no


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Oh Elaine, she looks stunning in that photo, so grown up. I laughed because I showed it to Craig and he asked "What food was she asking for?". Haha, how lovely that they all enjoy Lainey's cookies so much!


thanks Karen ! I snapped the pic at just the right second . she always gets so excited to get some of those Laineys cookies ! I wish you could get some too :-(. Ellie said to say hi to Nibbler :love5:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That is one of my all time favorite pictures of Elllie. She looks so cute. Hope Louis Dog is reading our threads. LOL.....They have a winner with that top. I loved it so much I got one for Jewel in pink and one for Ivy in the gray (sort of mint) color. It fits Ivy like a dress and Jewel more like a top. Such a cute design and I love sleeveless items.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Meoshia ! its hard to believe that Ellie will be 1 1/2 years old next month. the time really flew by ... but, we all think of her as the baby I think cause she's still very puppy like in the way she acts, and also , she's still so little . still weighs a tiny fraction under 3 pounds.
> 
> the organic frills top we got from Karen and Nibbler and is one of our faves. I had to buy Minnie and Tootsie one cause I love it so much. haven't tried it with the Riviera tee . she does have that also but , i'm not sure there's much room under her organic frills tee for layering.
> 
> ...



I totally forgot to add the LD Victoria dress and fancy cardigan to my order. Oh well, I'm exhausted lol. I'll buy them if she has a sale at Valentines. I ordered for Ava. But I'll probably order for my other 3 on the next sale once I figure out what I want to get for each dog. Well Bailey will get the hoodie. Still trying to figure out what I want for Kendall and Brax. Ava got rose dress, Pom Pom dress, bestie hoodie and fresh top. All in pink.

Pariero has some gorgeous new tees out. I may have to order that mademoiselle one and that mint colored one. Not sure about the love hoodie but I may consider the creme with red heart. 

No Lella Su yet. I got free harness, leash and bowl from Lella Su. And that bobo striped LD turtle neck and the pink pajama turtleneck. I love it. Doesn't look like pajamas. It is def a top. And Ava looked gorgeous in it today. She may wear it tomorrow since she can't slip out of it. Cause I have work by day and my Realtor class by night. So I'll barely be home :-(. Class is Monday and Wednesday night 6:30-9:30 pm. Until March 16th. 

Oh and I have a Parisian top from Suckright that I'm still waiting for. Do you have it? How's the fit?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> That is one of my all time favorite pictures of Elllie. She looks so cute. Hope Louis Dog is reading our threads. LOL.....They have a winner with that top. I loved it so much I got one for Jewel in pink and one for Ivy in the gray (sort of mint) color. It fits Ivy like a dress and Jewel more like a top. Such a cute design and I love sleeveless items.


Thanks Lynda !!! I agree that that is one of the best pics I have of Ellie . 

I had a friend over at the time and I had my friend giving the girls some of the tiny Laineys cookies , and Ellie really perks up and gets so excited when she's offered treats . lol. I don't have company over a lot, except for Peter ... but, when I do... i'll have to try to get some more pics like that ... 
I did the exact same thing after receiving this top for Ellie as a gift for Christmas from Nibblers Mom, Karen ... I just had to get one for Minnie and for Tootsie. they all look great in it !!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I totally forgot to add the LD Victoria dress and fancy cardigan to my order. Oh well, I'm exhausted lol. I'll buy them if she has a sale at Valentines. I ordered for Ava. But I'll probably order for my other 3 on the next sale once I figure out what I want to get for each dog. Well Bailey will get the hoodie. Still trying to figure out what I want for Kendall and Brax. Ava got rose dress, Pom Pom dress, bestie hoodie and fresh top. All in pink.
> 
> Pariero has some gorgeous new tees out. I may have to order that mademoiselle one and that mint colored one. Not sure about the love hoodie but I may consider the creme with red heart.
> 
> ...


I only got one Wooflink from the new collection. I love the pom pom dress but I think all the WL dresses will be too long on Ellie and I didn't want to get it for Minnie cause Ellie still chews on pompoms, bows, ect ... 
I got the welcome spring hoodie in pink for Ellie. then , I got Ellie a toni mari dress, the LD Victoria dress in pink, the LD fussy shirt in peach, and a WL pineapple shirt for either Minnie or Toots , whoever it fits cause I know it runs small .. I do still want the bestie hoodie and the fresh top for Minnie but will order those next month I think. 

I saw the Pariero tees. I love them too. trying to limit my spending, but, I may order them, not sure. I got the love hoodies for Ellie and for Minnie and love them. they will be nice for Valentines Day . 

you got a free haness , Leash , and bowl ??? how'd you do that . lol

:cloud9: i'm getting sleepy again... I wanted to write more but need to get back to sleep for alittle bit.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I only got one Wooflink from the new collection. I love the pom pom dress but I think all the WL dresses will be too long on Ellie and I didn't want to get it for Minnie cause Ellie still chews on pompoms, bows, ect ...
> 
> I got the welcome spring hoodie in pink for Ellie. then , I got Ellie a toni mari dress, the LD Victoria dress in pink, the LD fussy shirt in peach, and a WL pineapple shirt for either Minnie or Toots , whoever it fits cause I know it runs small .. I do still want the bestie hoodie and the fresh top for Minnie but will order those next month I think.
> 
> ...



They were free gifts from Lella Su. The bowl is so cute! My Lella Su is on its way at last! Hope I like it. Melissa also added the pink Victoria dress and the blue cardigan with the Ruffles on it. I'm very glad she was able to add them to my order. Share some pics of the girls in their pariero. Then I'll decide if I want it or not. The hoodie with the heart. They have low stock.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> They were free gifts from Lella Su. The bowl is so cute! My Lella Su is on its way at last! Hope I like it. Melissa also added the pink Victoria dress and the blue cardigan with the Ruffles on it. I'm very glad she was able to add them to my order. Share some pics of the girls in their pariero. Then I'll decide if I want it or not. The hoodie with the heart. They have low stock.


oh, your lucky . how did you get them for free ??? I don't think i'll be getting anymore Lela su. I wasn't all that impressed with the rabbit hoodie. don't like how the rabbit is only a decal. for the price it should be an applique. other than that its a nice hoodie but I think it looked cuter in the pics than in person. usually I think things tend to look cuter in person than in the pics. 

I forgot which one was the blue cardigan... I probably want that one too . maybe for Valentines day. i'll try to take some pics of the girls either tomorrow or sunday and show you how they look in the Pareiro love hoodie. I just have one for Minnie and one for Ellie . Toots isn't all that crazy about the sleeves so, I didn't get her one but , she loves the yellow smile hoodie that I got separate from the lucky bag. omg, that hood looks so cute on her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, your lucky . how did you get them for free ??? I don't think i'll be getting anymore Lela su. I wasn't all that impressed with the rabbit hoodie. don't like how the rabbit is only a decal. for the price it should be an applique. other than that its a nice hoodie but I think it looked cuter in the pics than in person. usually I think things tend to look cuter in person than in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot which one was the blue cardigan... I probably want that one too . maybe for Valentines day. i'll try to take some pics of the girls either tomorrow or sunday and show you how they look in the Pareiro love hoodie. I just have one for Minnie and one for Ellie . Toots isn't all that crazy about the sleeves so, I didn't get her one but , she loves the yellow smile hoodie that I got separate from the lucky bag. omg, that hood looks so cute on her.



Here's the cardigan:

http://www.louisdog.com/shopping.do?cmd=goodsView&&spcd=CL161SKCN&sFlag=1&vFlag=1


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, your lucky . how did you get them for free ??? I don't think i'll be getting anymore Lela su. I wasn't all that impressed with the rabbit hoodie. don't like how the rabbit is only a decal. for the price it should be an applique. other than that its a nice hoodie but I think it looked cuter in the pics than in person. usually I think things tend to look cuter in person than in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot which one was the blue cardigan... I probably want that one too . maybe for Valentines day. i'll try to take some pics of the girls either tomorrow or sunday and show you how they look in the Pareiro love hoodie. I just have one for Minnie and one for Ellie . Toots isn't all that crazy about the sleeves so, I didn't get her one but , she loves the yellow smile hoodie that I got separate from the lucky bag. omg, that hood looks so cute on her.



I had forgotten all about the cardigan until I saw a pic of it on Instagram. I was unsure about the Victoria dress originally, but after seeing pics I changed my mind. 

I knew the bunny was a decal on the Lella Su. That's one of the reasons why I washing to go with the Love hoodie instead. Carolina has the sheep hoodie in pink and it's adorable! I def plan to get the Love hoodie and def some of the sweater tanks. I just won't buy anything else with the decal. 

I think Ellie would love the blue the blue LD cardigan. She told me so 

Lella Su sent the free things since I had such a long wait. The bowl is really cute. 

I do love the yellow smile hoodie too. It's so adorable. So is the rest of the Lucky bag. Sadly, Kendall weighs too little and too long in length for pariero. Brax I is too small for small and too big for ss. Avail the only one that can wear all of the brands.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the cardigan:
> 
> louisdog ★Fancy Cardigan





Chiluv04 said:


> I had forgotten all about the cardigan until I saw a pic of it on Instagram. I was unsure about the Victoria dress originally, but after seeing pics I changed my mind.
> 
> I knew the bunny was a decal on the Lella Su. That's one of the reasons why I washing to go with the Love hoodie instead. Carolina has the sheep hoodie in pink and it's adorable! I def plan to get the Love hoodie and def some of the sweater tanks. I just won't buy anything else with the decal.
> 
> ...


oh, ok... now I remember that cardigan and I love it. I forgot about it. maybe on the next sale, i'll get that one, and especially if she told you she wants it. hehehe. cause, she's a spoiled girl and exept for treats that I have to limit... she always gets whatever she wants . 

I forgot which one was the Lela su love hoodie. but, I really couldn't tell the rabbit hoodie was a decal in the pics before I ordered. so, i'm kinda turned off by the make now. is the sheep hoodie a decal too ? 
Minnie, Toots, and Ellie all fit pretty good in the Pariero size XS, S, and M . but, I do want to limit my spending. I think I saw something new on youtube that I love but we really have enough. we really really do. lol  
I think i'll try to take a break from buying. at least until I receive the things i'm waiting for from DC . 
I did take a quick pic of Ellie in the Pariero love hoodie but photobucket seems to be down for maintenance


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the cardigan:
> ...


Yep! Ellie Mae told me that she wants the blue LD cardigan lol. Well Valentine's Day isn't far away, I would think there'd be a sale for that. I may put in a Wooflink order for Kendall and Brax and then I need to take a break too. By then I'll be about half done with my Realtor classes and I really should save some money for taking the state exam and the fees that come with starting out in Real Estate. And I plan to get a new car, soooo need a decent down payment. I have $2,000 from Christmas that I haven't touched. I'll just save it. For a rainy day lol. I'll save my tax money too. 

Ya I could tell it was a decal. The rest of Lella Su stuff seems to be knit. The lamb and rabbit hoodies were the only decal styles I think.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Such a cutie! Yep mine ask for stuff like that too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thia said:


> Such a cutie! Yep mine ask for stuff like that too.


thank you Thia !


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

You're very welcome! I travel out for work tomorrow and already miss mine!


----------

